
Show HN: React Daily Emails – learn React with bite sized daily messages - chrisa
https://nanohop.com/react-daily-emails/
======
kabenclauson
Cool name! I'll share it around.

~~~
chrisa
Thanks! I think we're on to something with the bite sized learning - so I'm
excited to see where it goes.

